# Caesar Creek 50 x 27



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Joined the 50 inch club today


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Holy Cow!

Great looking fish Mike.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Mike, I cant wait to hear about it next Tuesday at the club meeting. Your going to be popular!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Awesome fish Mike. Congrats again!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Good lord!! thats a super tanker!!!! WTG man!
Salmonid


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Heck of a fish!


----------



## silverbullets (May 18, 2009)

Thats a nice healthy fish. Nice Catch


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

LxGxG/800. 50x27x27/800=45.5625 !!!!!!!!!! Hell of a nice fish . Congrats


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

whoaaaa! congrats, a giant for ohio.


----------



## Lynxis (Sep 21, 2009)

what a muskie!!!!

great job!


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

She's a beauty Mike. Way to go.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Holy super tanker! That fish is BOSS


----------



## allegheny river kid (Apr 9, 2010)

Congrats on a hog of a fish!!! Thats a beauty!!!


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

That is fish simply amazing, congratulations! I don't think I want to swim in that lake anymore.


----------



## CO_Trout (May 10, 2008)

Great Catch!!!!!!


----------



## DaveWW00 (May 31, 2010)

Awesome Fish!


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks gentlemen, I appreciate it. We have talked at club meetings about what we would do if we ever caught a fifty out of Caesar's, some might keep it and get it mounted and some might get a replica. I really never had any doubt about what I would do. and I did the right thing for me.........I hope some one else, (or me) gets to catch this fish again before it's time has come..It was a thrill.


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

WOOOOOWWWWW!!!!! Congrats, I am so jealous! That is an awesome fish, I hope to someday hold a fish like that. Thats what my dreams are made of, Awesome fish. I hope the rest of your season goes that well for you.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

NewbreedFishing said:


> a giant for ohio.


 Thats a giant for anywhere. Awesome fish!


----------



## raiderdave (Oct 18, 2010)

I am jealous! Thats great that you released it !


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

What a pig of a fish!!! Congrat's!!! I'll start bringing my boat when I visit my sister in Lebanon now....we always just water skied in Caesar Creek....always heard of the muskie


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Thats a PIG....Congrats!!! Beautiful markings on that mama too.... Welcome to the club.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

What a fattie. Nice fish.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Beast of a fish! Way to go! Would love to hear the story.


----------



## dk00 (Nov 17, 2010)

What part of CC did you catch it in? Or at least what did you catch it on. About to go this weekend or next week and not sure what are some spots that they seem to be at this time. Nice catch too by the way!


----------



## warden (Jun 14, 2007)

nice fish!!!!!!!


----------



## Brian Vinson (Apr 20, 2009)

A very special Ohio fish to say the least and a beautifully marked Chatauqua strain to boot!
Congratulations!


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Nice fish man! Congrats!


----------



## Topwater Tony (Sep 30, 2009)

wow! man!! geez!!! holy duck!!!!  :B


----------

